# Digital Camera



## aqaurium_man22 (Aug 25, 2004)

im thinking of getting a digital camera but dont know what kind i should get. if you could tell me which ones are good!


thanks roud:


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Anything with 10X/12X Zoom + Image stabilizer (upgraded with +10/+20 macro lens) & a diffused external flash would be awesome

That'll be my next camera when my Canon G2 dies.


----------



## aqaurium_man22 (Aug 25, 2004)

my price range is 100$-250$ and i dont care about the brand


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

aqaurium_man22, if you do a search here for "digital camera" you'll see there are already a few threads where this has been discussed.

For more detailed info on cameras, a good site is dpreview.com


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I would definitely check out the reviews of at dpreview (awesome site for reviews and forums).

For that price range, you might want to check out the Canon Powershot A75 or A80 as a start.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats about my price range to, and I'm going to get a Nikon Coolpix 4300. Came out a few years ago now, but does macro to 1.6", 3x optical zoom, 4 mps, small in size. Otherwise, if your willing to shell out a little more, a Canon G3 is nice. That woudl be another one of my cameras of choice. They take amazingly sharp pictures of fish.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The G3 is a great camera, but is out of that price range (nearly doubled at $400+). As for the Nikon coolpix, you can picked them up refurbished for around $200-250, or brand new for around $350 shipped (I've had some bad experiences with the coolpix line, so I don't like them, but the others are great). 

I've been looking around for a camera myself for awhile now, and gonna take the G6 out for a test drive when it ships  .


----------

